# Old Stonco ling line



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Found these today


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Meant to say Stonco Bling Line.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

What ? No acorn box?


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Back when electrical products were well made in the USA. :thumbsup:


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*so who invented the reflector light ?*

Ludwig and Anne Isenberg, started a company one year after they came to America from Europe. They had a single product, a Belgium light bulb, with the brand name "Extralite." The name was derived from the extra light the silvered reflector bulb emitted. The "Extralite" in our company name came from that product, versions of which we sell to this day. The "Western" part of our name was derived from Kansas City being located west of Belgium.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Good find


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

That light is from Eastwick. awwww snap


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

BIGRED said:


> Found these today


If anybody finds an old in box mercury vapor or low pressure sodium barn light ( 60's -70's ) vintage let me know ! I'd like to get one


----------

